# 24 class competition - photo edits won!



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

*class 1 - junior showjumper - rider 16years and under
class 2 - seniors. rider 17 +
class 3 - jumping 2'6ft and under - any age rider
class 4 - jumping 2'9ft and over - any age rider
class 5 - junior cross country - rider 16 years and under
class 6 - senior cross country rider 17years plus
class 7 - cross country 2'6ft and under - any age rider
class 8 - cross country 2'9ft and over - any age rider
class 9 - gymkahan/western (barrels/poles/sack race ect) 
class 10 - dressage
class 11 - showing (western or english)
class 12 - veteran 18 years and over - ridden
class 13 - veteran 18 years and over - in hand
class 14 - best turned out(eg - plaited ect)
class 15 - coloured/pinto class
class 16 - any other colour
class 17 - best ridding fall
class 18 - best ownder and horse bond
class 19 - horse eyes
class 20 - muddyest pony/horse
class 21 - horse in water
class 22 - horse in snow
class 23 - horse group(must be more than 1 horse in photo)
class 24- best dressed up(coustum/fancy dress)


rules!!!!!!!
1 photo per class please. 
please be clear of what class your entering if not your photo will not be judged.
a photo edit will go to the winner of each class, so clear photos please. and clearly state what the horse is called incase your the winner.
DEADLINE 1st NOVEMBER 2010. results closly follow after.



i wont be the only person judging this, to make it fair Laurenjack will be judging with me! have fun, any questions post on here  xx




​*


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

*class 3 - jumping 2'6ft and under - any age rider*
*








class 10 - dressage*
*








class 14 - best turned out(eg - plaited ect)*
*








class 19 - horse eyes*
*








class 20 - muddyest pony/horse*
*








class 23 - horse group(must be more than 1 horse in photo)







*


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

in order:
1.best owner and horse bond
2.cross country 2`6ft + under, any age rider
3.showjumping 2`6 + under any age rider
4.junior cross country rider 16 yrs + under
5.jnr showjumper rider 16 yrs + under


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

Class 3 - Laava









Class 4 - Laava









Class 10 - Laava









Class 12 - Halle









Class 14 - Grenada Iberia









Class 18 - me and Artemis. The other horse is Arti's little brother Coconut.









Class 19 - Artemis









Class 22 - Lateks









Class 23 - from the left: me and Artemis, Kristel and Damaskus, Ave and Bacardy, Kristiina and Reliif


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

*Class 1*_ - Junior showjumper (rider 16 years and under)_








Full size image: http://i55.tinypic.com/357qadu.jpg
*
Class 7*_ - Cross country 2'6 ft and under (any age rider)_








Full size image: http://i51.tinypic.com/hu2kg6.jpg

*Class 10*_ - Dressage_*









Class 14*_ - Best turned out_








Full size image: http://i52.tinypic.com/afca3n.jpg*

Class 18*_ - Best owner and horse bond_








Full size image: http://i54.tinypic.com/10cqhjp.jpg


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

class 9









class 18









class 23-this one was so hard to pic haha- my friend brianna and i-i chose this on because we look so funny on the size difference haha








class 11-practicing for our pleasure classes a couple years ago


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for everyones entries, even looking at the photos so far looks like its going to be a hard decission; keep them coming in. just a quick note that THE HORSE GROUP PHOTO CAN BE RIDDEN OR INHAND OR GRAZING ECT ECT


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

class 7 cross country 2'6 and under

class 8 cross country 2'9 and over

class 21 horse in water

class 23 group picture

class 24 fancy dress

i dont know how to get the text with the pic, but it is in the same order.!!! SORRY!!!!


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

Class 2 Jumping senior

Class 6 cross country senior

class 10 dressage

class 22 horse in snow


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

*class 3 - jumping 2'6ft and under - any age rider








**class 10 - dressage*
*








class 11 - showing (western or english)*
*








class 14 - best turned out(eg - plaited ect)







*
*class 15 - coloured/pinto class*
*








class 18 - best ownder and horse bond*
*








*


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

great entries, keep them coming inx


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

class 15 - our new foal, no name yet 









class 19 - kc's eye








class 23- our horses








class 21 - largo taking a drink


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Here are mine in this order:

class 1 - junior showjumper - rider 16years and under (Damper)
class 12 - veteran 18 years and over - ridden (Stoeka - Age 25)
class 16 - any other colour (Golden Whisper)
class 18 - best ownder and horse bond (Damper)
class 20 - muddyest pony/horse (Damper)
class 23 - horse group(must be more than 1 horse in photo) (Shorty & Pony Girl)


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ricoscowgirl2213 - what a stunning foal!


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you very much  as soon as I saw him I fell head over heals for that boy lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Redial (Oct 1, 2010)

Horse eye









Horse group









Horse Bond


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Class 11 Showing (English) - 









Class 14 Best Turned Out (I hope this counts, hes an arab, so this is how I would show him...) and
Class 16 Any Other Color (By this do you meen anything but a colored horse?)









Class 18 Best Horse and Owner Bond - 









Class 20 Muddiest Horse









Class 22 Horse in Snow:









Class 23 Horse Group:


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

for the showing class, are show clothes required? i have a few shots from a schooling show id rather use.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

rraylutz210 said:


> for the showing class, are show clothes required? i have a few shots from a schooling show id rather use.


 
nope, any cloths will be fine!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Can I change my class 20 entry? If so I would I like to use this picture:


----------



## Carissa (Oct 19, 2010)

Attch 1= Class 4- Jumping 2'9ft and over. Any age
horseringles
Attch 2= Class 21-Horse in water
horse:Snap
Attch 3= Class 24-Best Dressed up
Horse:Tilly dressed as the Lion off the wizzard of oz and me as Dorothy


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

great photos, keep them coming xx


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

*Class 3 - Jumping 2'6 & Under*










*Class 6 – Senior Cross Country Rider*
*







*
*Class 7 – Cross Country 2’6 & Under*








*Class 9 – Gymkhana*
*







*
*Class 10 – Dressage*








*Class 11 – Showing*








*Class 14 – Best Turned Out [he’s unplaited because he’s a native. E came 3rd out of 14 at this show [his first one!] <3 ]*
*







*
*Class 16 – Best Any Other Colour*








*Class 17 – Best Riding Fall*
*







*
*Class 18 – Best Horse & Owner Bond*








*Class 19 – Horse Eye*








*Class 20 – Muddiest Pony*
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/MUDDY.jpg

*Class 21 – Horse In Water*








*Class 22 – Horse In Snow*
*







*
*Class 23 – Horse Group*
*







*
*Class 24 – Best Dressed*


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

great picturess! keep the photoss comingg in !  x


----------



## JumperGirl (Oct 24, 2010)

In order
1
3
15
18
23


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Class 21: Horse in Water

AQHA Buckskin Mare: Watch Gracie Jo and baby


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*class 18 - best owner and horse bond









class 19 - horse eyes









class 21 - horse in water









class 23 - horse group(must be more than 1 horse in photo)








*


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*class 9 - gymkahan/western (barrels/poles/sack race ect) RIDING BEAU*
*






*



*class 11 - showing (western or english) RIDING CHERRY*











*class 14 - best turned out(eg - plaited ect) HOLDING BEAU*










*class 18 - best owner and horse bond WITH BEAU*










*class 19 - horse eyes BEAU'S EYE (and my reflection of taking the picture!!)*










*class 22 - horse in snow SITTING ON BEAU (CRINKLE STANDING NEXT TO US) with the infamous red snowsuit and blue moonboots*










*class 23 - horse group(must be more than 1 horse in photo) BRITTANY RIDING BEAU as Miss Rodeo This Old Hat 2005 and BETHANY RIDING CRINKLE*











*class 24- best dressed up(coustum/fancy dress) RIDING CRINKLE* as the 2007 Gold Star Saddle Club Queen


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

riding snow...........horse & rider bond..........ride in fall.......horse in water (pic was taken in lake michigan)


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

showing western


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

luvmyqh said:


> showing western


was so proud got 2nd of 10 horses...


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

In order
Class 10 - Dressage
Class 11 - Showing (english or western)
Class 15 - Coloured/Pinto Class
Class 18 - Best Owner and Horse Bond


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello Guys.

just a quick update!

Im going to be doing the results and this contest will finish,

Ive had the flu for a while now and have only just been well enough to come on here, il be doing the results within the next week or two. just need to find the energy to sit down and judge.


THE DEADLINE IS NOW SO NO MORE ENTRIES PLEASE AND THANKYOU TO EVERYONE WHO HAVE ENTERED!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hello, just a quick reminder, the results are being done now closly followed my edits.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

*class 1 - junior showjumper - rider 16years andunder =** JumperGirl
*class 2 - seniors. rider 17 + = *DanniS*
class 3 - jumping 2'6ft and under - any age rider = *artemis *
class 4 - jumping 2'9ft and over - any age rider = *carissa*
class 5 - junior cross country - rider 16 years and under = *JessLovesLady*
class 6 - senior cross country rider 17years plus = *DanniS*
class 7 - cross country 2'6ft and under - any age rider = *JessLovesLady*
class 8 - cross country 2'9ft and over - any age rider = *DanniS*`
*class 9 - gymkahan/western (barrels/poles/sack race ect) =** beau159
**class 10 – dressage** = artemis
**class 11 - showing (western or english)** = darrenvale (english) beau159 (western)
**class 12 - veteran 18 years and over – ridden =** artemis
**class 13 - veteran 18 years and over - in hand** – NO ENTRIES
**class 14 - best turned out(eg - plaited ect)** - artemis
**class 15 - coloured/pinto* *class** = ricoscowgirl2213
**class 16 - any other colour** =flamingauburnmustang *
*class 17 - best ridding fall** = Smarby 
**class 18 - best ownder and horse bond** = Redial
**class 19 - horse eyes** - = ricoscowgirl2213
**class 20 - muddyest pony/horse =** mmpgrumpy
**class 21 - horse in water =** velvetgrace
**class 22 - horse in* *snow **= smarby 
**class 23 - horse group(must be more than 1 horse in photo)** - ricoscowgirl2213
**class 24- best dressed up(coustum/fancy dress)** = Carrisa + DanniS

*


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

1 - JUMPERGIRL
2 - danniS
3-artemis
4-carissa
5-jessloveslday
6-danniS
7 - jessloveslday
8-DanniS
9 - Beau159


----------

